# Breeder frustration



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I have been on google for hours looking for a breeder and the only one that I could find that keeps their site up to date told me that my cage isn't suitable for rats even though I have had 0 problems with my rats. I have very limited options now. I either adopt from petco who does have young rats but adults look unhealthy so I feel uneasy getting a rat from them that or I send Jojo to a better home. Only hope I have is if someone with an accidentle litter pops up in Colorado and they are adopting out the babies.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

That's crazy. What cage do you have if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

It's a Kaytee ferret cage. The issue was the bars they were too far apart for the breeder (1 inch) I suggested that I could put hardware cloth over it. (Or whatever it's called) but they just said it was a health hazard (pee, hair etc gets caught in between though I could easily clean it) This is what they said exactly: "Those end up dangerous because they get caught in between or get jabbed on sharp edgesBut dirty bedding, pee and hair always get stick in that to and its just a filth fest."


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

This is our entire conversation (Copy and pasted) 

*Me: *
Hello ___, My name is Anna, I currently have 2 rats who I cannot seem to get to get along. No matter what I do the dominant one (Blaze) always fights the submissive one (Jojo). Someone suggested I get a younger companion for Jojo so he won't be alone and keep Blaze separated. Blaze just doesn't get along with other rats in general so it'd be impossible to house him with another. So, I was planning on going along with what the person suggested and just training Blaze to be a shoulder rat so he won't get lonely (He is very friendly with humans), but look at your site it said rats must be adopted in same sex trios and I was wondering if we could make some sort of deal if I could only adopt 1 rat if possible or 2 if necessary. I currently have the Kaytee ferret home which can house up to 5 rats I think it was (24"L x 24"W x 41"H)

*Breeder:*
I agree that adding another or 2 will help and take the aggressor out. 


I only adopt in pairs to more. But my rats are contracted not to be put in ferret cages also. So I wouldn't be able to help you with that cage.

*Me:*
May I ask why you don't want them put in ferret cages?

*Breeder:*
Because all rats can easily walk right through the bars. Even 3 pound males. Those cages are not made for small animals.

*Me: *
I haven't had a problem with either of my rats with it and Jojo is rather small for his age. But I have seen some people have an extra grid or something covering the main cage, what if I did that?

*Breeder: *
Those end up dangerous because they get caught in between or get jabbed on sharp edges But dirty bedding, pee and hair always get stick in that to and its just a filth fest.

*Me: *
Well I measured the bars and they're an inch apart and I read that that's okay.

*Breeder: *
Yeah that's good for ferrets. Rats can't go over 1/2". So yours is defiantly not do able.

*Me: *
Is there anything I can do to make it work? I really don't have the funds to buy an entirely new cage.

*Breeder: *
The only thing you can do to meet the contractual agreements you would be signing with me is to have the cage the contract says to have. And that's a rat cage with 1/2" bar spacing.


So that is out of my control.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Where in Colorado are you? If you don't mind getting rats off of craigslist, there's a whole bunch of baby rats being sold around the Denver area.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> Where in Colorado are you? If you don't mind getting rats off of craigslist, there's a whole bunch of baby rats being sold around the Denver area.


I am sort of on the line between parker and denver. I looked on craigslist (everywhere in colorado) and didn't see any. Can you link me to them?


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

http://denver.craigslist.org/for/4667110433.html. http://denver.craigslist.org/for/4660708820.html


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you very much. I will definitely contact one of them.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Ah I am glad you figured something out!


----------



## madsnake (Aug 24, 2014)

My cage is 1" bars. The breeder I have was really nice about it and even helped me find hardware cloth for the cage until they got bigger!


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

madsnake said:


> My cage is 1" bars. The breeder I have was really nice about it and even helped me find hardware cloth for the cage until they got bigger!


That was very lucky for you. I am glad you and your breeder could come to an understanding as mine just turned down everything I suggested. Very strict, won't be adopting from them even if I did get a cage with smaller bar width.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Hedgian said:


> That was very lucky for you. I am glad you and your breeder could come to an understanding as mine just turned down everything I suggested. Very strict, won't be adopting from them even if I did get a cage with smaller bar width.


 that's got to be the dumbest thing I have heard today. That breeder obviously doesn't know that rat cages are extreamly tiny. What do they use? 100 rat manors? Please...you can easily file down sharp edges or hardware cloth. I did it for my feirsty ferret cage. And my 2 month old male rat cannot fit through the 1 inch bar spacing his head is too big. Its not like you are putting th cloth on the floor with the prongs sticking up...


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Zabora said:


> that's got to be the dumbest thing I have heard today. That breeder obviously doesn't know that rat cages are extreamly tiny. What do they use? 100 rat manors? Please...you can easily file down sharp edges or hardware cloth. I did it for my feirsty ferret cage. And my 2 month old male rat cannot fit through the 1 inch bar spacing his head is too big. Its not like you are putting th cloth on the floor with the prongs sticking up...


I know, they weren't too understanding or nice about it. Not going to say what breeder though because I don't want them to lose business over a single bad experience.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Hedgian said:


> I know, they weren't too understanding or nice about it. Not going to say what breeder though because I don't want them to lose business over a single bad experience.


you are a better person than me I rant and rave about that crap


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Zabora said:


> you are a better person than me I rant and rave about that crap


I've heard lots of positive things about them so I know they can be good.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I mean...technically the breeder has a valid point (modified cages aren't optimal)....BUT, they are being a bit hardheaded about it. I modified my first ferret cage and am about to modify my DFN for my girls. It's no harder to clean than any other cage and I spent a long time filing down any and all sharp points (for my benefit as well as for my rats). Basically, it can be hazardous if done poorly, but done correctly it works beautifully. My 10 week old boy can't (or won't try) get out of my ferret nation, so her claim that a 3 pound male could "walk out" is fairly ludicrous.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Exactly kk sure when they are 5 weeks or so it could be a risk but if you have a temp cage like a hospital cage that's decent size I don't see the issue


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

When they are still young any cage is a risk. I just wish they had been more understanding.


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

My bars are 1" apart and neither of my boys can get out. I appreciate that the breeder wants to ensure a safe home for her babies but she's being silly. Good luck!


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

1" is fine for adult males two of my boys may be in the same cage you have. I would wait to put a new boy in until he was big enough or put the hardwire on it like you wanted to do. Do you have any money at all to attempt to get another cage just until they are bigger?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

thenightgoddess said:


> 1" is fine for adult males two of my boys may be in the same cage you have. I would wait to put a new boy in until he was big enough or put the hardwire on it like you wanted to do. Do you have any money at all to attempt to get another cage just until they are bigger?


I do have another cage that's bars are a little over half an inch, but no I do not have the money to get a brand new cage since I just got this one a little over a month ago.


----------

